# Hi! I have 2 Cats!



## RayRay007 (May 7, 2013)

Hi I have a 2 yr old Tabby cat his name is Beans (Lol) I got him from my mothers cat when he was 2 days old, his mom got mastitis, (weird) she had 4 kittens altogether I helped bottle feed them and am happy to say 3 survived the one that didn't survive had a birth defect, and Now just rescued a 3 week old kitten. Her mom abandoned her she doesn't have a name yet. Any suggestions?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Rice goes well with Beans, don't you?? Or if she has brown, Beans and Coffee or Beans and Brew. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Jelly?

Sprout?

Looking forward to some pics


----------



## Stribe (Feb 24, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I think Rice goes well with Beans, don't you?? Or if she has brown, Beans and Coffee or Beans and Brew. Welcome to the forum!


Those are just awesome suggestions.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

I'd love to see some pictures of your kitties! Taco comes to mind for a name. I am curious to see just what name you do choose.

Mylita


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

How 'bout "Jelly" ... Jelly and Beans lol oh well made me chuckle


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I was thinking "Franks" but I think it's a girl kitty...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> I was thinking "Franks" but I think it's a girl kitty...


Franksie would be cute.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

oops! Sorry Loza, didn't see you had already said 'jelly'

right .. how 'bout "Pinto", "Navy" or "Butter"? 
Of course you could go all posh and call her "Legumes" LOL ... maybe not


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

cat face said:


> right .. how 'bout "Pinto", "Navy" or "Butter"?


We had a male cat at the Shelter named Butters and he was the sweetest big orange tabby you would ever find. He's long since been adopted, but still have good memories of that guy.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Good suggestions so far of names to go with Beans. It doesn't have anything to do with "Beans", but I like the name "Cosette" and call her Cosie for a kitten after the orphan girl in "Les Miserables" who is taken in by Jean Val Jean. We just adopted a couple girl kittens yesterday, but with 4 people in the family needing to agree on a name, "Cosette" didn't make the cut.


----------



## RayRay007 (May 7, 2013)

*Hi 5 week old Charley!*

Hi I got my Kitten Charley when she was 3 weeks old be cause her mom abandoned her. I have bootle feed her and she is now weaned! She is such a good kitten always playing she has a tabby coat and just gorgeous eyes!


----------

